# Are You Buying Your Dog(s) A Christmas Present



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I posted under this category as a tease. 

I know people that buy their dog(s) Christmas presents like my next door neighbor. 

I know crazies who give them a holiday meal. WTF

Does anyone here believe the dog knows the fuking difference from one day to the next other than they gets ignored more on Christmas?

I don't give my poor dogs shit on Christmas! Am I a scrooge?☺


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Im getting a 

"MY PILLOW"

for the GF's parents' Pug..


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You're a scrooge. LOL

Of course I'm buying my precious furbabies presents. Big walk, some new toys, extra treats on Christmas day - why not? They can go back to being regular dogs after Christmas.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Im getting a
> 
> "MY PILLOW"
> 
> for the GF's parents' Pug..


You don't want me to get revved up on MY PILLOW. That ass Mike Lindell who yaps about other pillows that "simply don't work".

I never met a pillow that "works".


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> You're a scrooge. LOL
> 
> Of course I'm buying my precious furbabies presents. Big walk, some new toys, extra treats on Christmas day - why not? They can go back to being regular dogs after Christmas.


You're a nice lady so I won't pick on you for buying a doggie Christmas present.

Just one question.....where's mine?


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

My animals are included in the festivities for sure. Dogs are allowed in living room when presents are opened and they have a shared stocking full of dog treats. Horses get extra feed and pups get some of the Christmas dinner. They may not know why things are different, but they definitely know that it is a special day where they get special privileges..


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Of course. There's the extra snacks from the cooking and scraping plates. I always ask for dog food for them and, trust me, they appreciate THAT gift.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I give my dogs the right to continue eating and sleeping here.

The evil grandkids will probably be sneaking them both pieces of turkey or ham on Christmas day after our meal. 

I ain't got the brass to call them on it either or Gam will clean my clock. :lol: :wink: 

I'll probably have 2 to 4 extra dog's (grandkids dogs) here Christmas day so I'll be looking at "cute" little dogs with stupid little Santa hats, etc on them.

I'll have fun making fun of them and putting them out with my dogs to see the reactions of how REAL :twisted: dogs view the whole thing. 

The "cute" little dogs' hats will probably get peed on. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry Lee, I'm opting out of the whole present thing this year for humans and likely it will be only the dogs who get anything. I will have a drink or six in your honour and think fondly of you. How's that for Christmas cheer?

Or I could knit you a hat.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Sorry Lee, I'm opting out of the whole present thing this year for humans and likely it will be only the dogs who get anything. I will have a drink or six in your honour and think fondly of you. How's that for Christmas cheer?
> 
> Or I could knit you a hat.


I would rather you got loaded first and then try knitting a hat!☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah and Misty!


You guys are ruining those poor doggies.

Bob has the right idea.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Im getting a
> 
> "MY PILLOW"
> 
> for the GF's parents' Pug..


I think they need 2 gifts. I think they deserve a WILLOW CURVE. 

Those little moving lights ain't cheap. For the rip off price the get for those things they should add some music.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sarah and Misty!
> 
> 
> You guys are ruining those poor doggies.
> ...


Lee, I think you are jealous that the deal they have is better than the one you have. Has the wife twigged to the fact you have a new crotch rocket?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

My dog gets to work. He'll be stoked.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

my daughter is 6 and an only child, so she believes that Santa is bringing gifts for the dog and the cat and the lizard as well as for her. i like any excuse to expand the animal budget that my husband will allow so we are totally buying plush toys (which will probably not be as indestructible as advertised) and some of those compressed pork skin chew bones and new Kong squeaky tennis balls, and a ball that lights up in the dark. 
the cat will get catnip mice and i did get him a new tent-bed that looks like a strawberry, but he's taken a turn for the worst and is no longer in control of his bowels. the lizard will probably be receiving the bed instead, because he likes to have someplace dark and snuggly to hide in while he hangs out on the couch with us. i can rely on the Skink not to poop where he shouldn't, but the cat? the cat needs to move on to that sunny patch in the sky.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Catherine Gervin said:


> my daughter is 6 and an only child, so she believes that Santa is bringing gifts for the dog and the cat and the lizard as well as for her. i like any excuse to expand the animal budget that my husband will allow so we are totally buying plush toys (which will probably not be as indestructible as advertised) and some of those compressed pork skin chew bones and new Kong squeaky tennis balls, and a ball that lights up in the dark.
> the cat will get catnip mice and i did get him a new tent-bed that looks like a strawberry, but he's taken a turn for the worst and is no longer in control of his bowels. the lizard will probably be receiving the bed instead, because he likes to have someplace dark and snuggly to hide in while he hangs out on the couch with us. i can rely on the Skink not to poop where he shouldn't, but the cat? the cat needs to move on to that sunny patch in the sky.



:-o:-o:-o:-o

Hey Lee, I think this one's a lost cause. She sits on the couch with a lizard. 

I've heard of lot lizards and lounge lizards but a COUCH lizard??!! :-o:-o:-o:-o

That's just wrong in so many ways. :grin: :wink:


----------



## mike bryant (Oct 4, 2014)

Our GSD, my GSP and my oldest daughter's Yorkie Terrier are getting presents and have their own stockings that are hanging with care. 

And so we're clear, the Yorkie wasn't my idea. :-o


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o:-o:-o:-o
> 
> Hey Lee, I think this one's a lost cause. She sits on the couch with a lizard.
> 
> ...


he's a Blue Tongued Skink--he's what you'd get if you made an overweight Basset Hound into a reptile...he's cylindrical with little fore and hind legs and he feels like one of those woven lawn chairs everyone had in the 60's. he was my daughter's 6th birthday present--she'll be 7 in April, and the lizard will be a year old at the end of June, so 24" is him fully grown. he is an outstanding pet, though, because he just wants to be warm and take naps and eat his meals every 3 days. if she doesn't hold him for 4 or 5 days he couldn't care less, and when she does take him out, she makes him a little hiding spot in the pillows of the couch so he feels safe from our dog, who respects the barrier of throw pillow-alcove we've given him. this lizard has virtually no defenses--he hisses and unfurls a big blue tongue to pretend he's venomous. he can deliver a bite, but his aim is bad and his reach is worse. the dog just cannot understand why she isn't allowed to eat him.
i submit to you that he can recognize us as being benevolent entities and tolerates being handled without reprisal. also he is extremely cute. he is a vastly superior pet as compared to our cat, and is certainly the tamest and most charming reptile i've ever kept.
i guess none of this makes me seem less weird, though...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Catherine - I have a frog. He doesn't do much and I don't think he wants to be handled, so I just leave him be. He'll get a dozen plump, juicy crickets for Christmas. 

I've always wanted a snake, but I can't cope with feeding them small furry things.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

leslie cassian said:


> Catherine - I have a frog. He doesn't do much and I don't think he wants to be handled, so I just leave him be. He'll get a dozen plump, juicy crickets for Christmas.
> 
> I've always wanted a snake, but I can't cope with feeding them small furry things.


what kind of frog do you have? i think frogs are adorable, but the habitat requirements of amphibians are strict and the bedding and fogger and misting systems are pricey...
i've had three different kinds of pythons--a Ball, a Carpet and a Blood, in that order--and none of mine would ever eat dead prey. large snakes get expensive to feed and it can be a scramble to source those big rats when you need them. soon you are buying several at a time and keeping the extras in a large aquarium filled with shavings and rodent exercise equipment, feeding them to keep them nutritious for your snake, trying to ignore the grossness of having white rats the size of nerf footballs in your house. if you aren't a fan of offering up live rodents--and if your snake will accept inert meals jiggled from the end of hemostats-- there are companies who sell high quality frozen ones in any size you could require, but then you have cryovac bags of small animals in your freezer...i had to re-home my Blood Python because i was 8 months pregnant when she proved that she could force up the locked lid of her enclosure if she was really hungry. put her on Craigslist, gave her to a man who had several large constrictors already... our lizard is a much better fit than the 5', 50lb snake was, absolutely.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike bryant said:


> Our GSD, my GSP and my oldest daughter's Yorkie Terrier are getting presents and have their own stockings that are hanging with care.
> 
> And so we're clear, the Yorkie wasn't my idea. :-o


Hey Mike....do you realize you are the only male that responded who is throwing your dog's a Christmas party?

Do you put on your Santa outfit too!

☺☺☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You're right Bob. It's a lost cause! I wonder which on of the chick's is going to get a pet pig next?☺☺☺

P.S. MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!

Remember our deployed troops. I know how they feel. I spent 2 Chistmases in the trenches.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

One of Arkane's greatest joys is to tear into cardboard boxes then shred them into about a million teeny little pieces...so he's getting his wish. Same thing for Ino...


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Dog got her Christmas gift early, a nice practise (air scent) search in snow and almost no wind. There is nothing more fun for her than using her nose. My gift was watching a big bald eagle flap slowly by, flying low and heading west. Nice way to spend the afternoon, and now to enjoy the warmth of home with nothing scheduled but homemade seafood chowder with my family. Season's greetings to all, and all the best in the new year 2016. May peace prevail someday soon.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Dog got her Christmas gift early, a nice practise (air scent) search in snow and almost no wind. There is nothing more fun for her than using her nose. My gift was watching a big bald eagle flap slowly by, flying low and heading west. Nice way to spend the afternoon, and now to enjoy the warmth of home with nothing scheduled but homemade seafood chowder with my family. Season's greetings to all, and all the best in the new year 2016. May peace prevail someday soon.



THAT'S a Christmas gift!

Day after now and I just got back from my sister's house where all my sibs (7 of us), kids and grandkids got together.

One more holiday visit tomorrow then it's zone out all day Monday...and try and stay away from all the Christmas candy around here.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Catherine Gervin said:


> what kind of frog do you have? i think frogs are adorable, but the habitat requirements of amphibians are strict and the bedding and fogger and misting systems are pricey...
> i've had three different kinds of pythons--a Ball, a Carpet and a Blood, in that order--and none of mine would ever eat dead prey. large snakes get expensive to feed and it can be a scramble to source those big rats when you need them. soon you are buying several at a time and keeping the extras in a large aquarium filled with shavings and rodent exercise equipment, feeding them to keep them nutritious for your snake, trying to ignore the grossness of having white rats the size of nerf footballs in your house. if you aren't a fan of offering up live rodents--and if your snake will accept inert meals jiggled from the end of hemostats-- there are companies who sell high quality frozen ones in any size you could require, but then you have cryovac bags of small animals in your freezer...i had to re-home my Blood Python because i was 8 months pregnant when she proved that she could force up the locked lid of her enclosure if she was really hungry. put her on Craigslist, gave her to a man who had several large constrictors already... our lizard is a much better fit than the 5', 50lb snake was, absolutely.


He's a Cuban Tree Frog. No complicated setup, just a terrarium with some bark and plants, a light, and a water dish. I do minimal maintenance and he's survived for about 7 years now. As pets go, he's pretty boring. 

I could never raise rats for snake food. I would end up wanting to keep them all as pets.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> He's a Cuban Tree Frog. No complicated setup, just a terrarium with some bark and plants, a light, and a water dish. I do minimal maintenance and he's survived for about 7 years now. As pets go, he's pretty boring.
> 
> I could never raise rats for snake food. I would end up wanting to keep them all as pets.


Does that make him a purebred frog?😀


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 4ft corn snake that one of my grand kids got tired of a few yrs ago. 

They got out "Pop will take it" and I said "ok" before the wife had a chance to comment. :grin: :grin: :grin:

I had all sorts of critters growing up and even after I got married......but I still never gave any of them a Christmas present. :razz: :wink:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry but can't get into snakes as pets. I would only get a pet pig if I get to put it into the freezer 6 months later. 

The dogs got chew bones and a romp in the creek. There's just something about a muddy and wet dog that screams "Life is Good".


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Sorry but can't get into snakes as pets. I would only get a pet pig if I get to put it into the freezer 6 months later.
> 
> The dogs got chew bones and a romp in the creek. There's just something about a muddy and wet dog that screams "Life is Good".


I don't care about bones or creeks but I can get into mud wrestling.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't care about bones or creeks but I can get into mud wrestling.


Just for you, Lee, I would do that. Best 2 out of 3...?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Make it Jello wrestling! 8-[

One advantage with snakes.

We had a Prairie King Snake that my two daughters and I hatched from a batch of eggs.

Later when D #2 was dating some high school football jock he started getting pretty bossy with her.

His last mistake was while he was stretched out on the floor watching a football game he "told" my daughter to "get me a soda". 

You may ask politely but never "tell" Jackie to go get you anything.:twisted:

She walked over to Spot's (yeah that was the snakes name:roll cage and lifted him out.

By this time Spot was 6-7 yrs old, 4+ft long. Jackie walked over and dropped him on boyfriend's chest while he was laying on the floor.

I was upstairs and jumped up when I heard this LOUD, high pitched, girly scream and boyfriend came running up the stairs and out the door.

Last thing he said when he ran passed me was "Your daughter is bat$#!+ crazy. 

Jackie came up the steps with a big grin on her face and said. "I don't think he'll be back". 

That's my baby girl! :twisted::twisted:


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Make it Jello wrestling! 8-[
> 
> One advantage with snakes.
> 
> ...


what an excellent response to a jerk boyfriend! bonus points for how lame he'd look anytime he told the story of why they broke up, too...to quote Monty Python, "Runnin' away, eh? You yellow bastard!"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Make it Jello wrestling! 8-[
> 
> One advantage with snakes.
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem with that! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

She ditches a loser. Better now than latter.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob,

How about sending me a snake or two? I got a guy right now I could use them on. The fellow just won't take a hint. Or even a direct statement.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't see a problem with that! ����
> 
> She ditches a loser. Better now than latter.



Not a problem at all. :grin:

I did say one advantage with snakes. 

Jackie is now happily marrieds to a super cool SIL and they have three fantastic kids.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> Bob,
> 
> How about sending me a snake or two? I got a guy right now I could use them on. The fellow just won't take a hint. Or even a direct statement.



Sarah, I'd happily send you this Corn Snake but the grandaughter keeps saying she'll take it back some day. 

It's been 4-5 yrs already. ](*,) :lol: 

We had the Prairie King snake for 16-17 yrs. From an egg to almost 5 ft.

At one time I had 16 snakes. 

If that guy can't take a hint it's to bad your not into bite trained dogs. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> If that guy can't take a hint it's to bad your not into bite trained dogs.


Maybe I can get them to pee on his leg.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Maybe I can get them to pee on his leg.....


Be careful, some guys are into that. Just tell him you have (a) VD. 

Happy New Year everyone!! \\/


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Be careful, some guys are into that. Just tell him you have (a) VD.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!! \\/


Naw, he's medically trained. Would want to cure it instead. I'm thinking on it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah.....I would never ask you to mud wrestler. Jello,maybe!

See I'm not such a PIG after all!😀

Or maybe Im just stroking myself.😆


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Now I do do one thing the muttsf on New Years Eve. 

I used to give them beer that night but they got even with me a had terrible runny dumps all over the yard. 

So I switched to my New Year Eve drink of choice.....Coco Locos!

They love them because they taste great and are quite entertaining that evening. ☺


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Naw, he's medically trained. Would want to cure it instead. I'm thinking on it.


OK, then tell him you saw Two Girls, One Cup and ask if he wants to try it with you.

I generally only lie to amuse myself so I could have fun with this little problem of yours.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> Maybe I can get them to pee on his leg.....



OR strap a bit of cloth with the scent of a bitch in season to the back of his belt. :-o8-[:twisted:


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

One of my pressies was syn tek collar for my gsd
He pulled, the D ring on the collar you attach the leash to, snapped.

the metal clasp on the leash sprung backward hitting me in the mouth and loosened my teeth and split my lip. Here's a pic of the offending piece of crap


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That would piss me off. Something like that (snapped in the mouth and teeth) happened to me once when I was halibut fishing. As for collars, I have yet to find a better collar than those made by Stillwater Kennels. $35.00 for a 1.5" double ply leather collar, the price includes the cost of shipping. If you are looking for a quality replacement check them out, I don't think you'd be disappointed.


----------

